
Show HN: A smut friendly dating site - pornradmin
https://pawno.xyz/
======
stevenicr
Creative :)

I would make the 'show more' button on categories stand out more.. I can
imagine many people getting stuck on that page not finding ones to like and
clicking away...

I would have a use for the voting on a feed of pics, videos and streams like
this if you would offer the voting source up or be willing to mod, I could put
a hundred bucks on it.

Would be cool to connect this with something like the 'match me buddypress
plugin' ( [https://wordpress.org/plugins/match-me-for-
buddypress/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/match-me-for-buddypress/) ) (or
similar) -

I imagine you could throw it a list / feed of just about anything.. songs /
genres.. fashions / styles..

could be used to fill out profiles with feeds / lists more visual rather
trying to get people to fill in detailed profiles while they rush to get into
using a social network.

A secondary layer to enhance buddypress and similar profiles - I'd use it on
adultsOnlySpace - I added some interests checkboxes there not too long ago,
but the older profiles, most have not gone back to the selection options to
update profile.. and I have not made search by kink a thing that is easy to
find / use like this system makes it.

does the system include what to do when vids are taken away... still give a
vote for something in that category or tags maybe?

phub is notorious for having videos disappear - and if many have been removed,
then matching if based on specific video which no longer exists on older
profiles would not work well. however the system could keep a list of tags and
categories that were associated with the vid when it existed and match on
that.

/random thoughts before coffee

~~~
pornradmin
Thank you for taking the time to write such a detailed response!

We see some unexplained drop at the tags screen, not sure what to do about
this since the numbers are pretty low so far... hopefully we get featured
somewhere and see some actual traffic.

While I'm on the subject of traffic, I feel an urge to share that running a
campaign for such a site is a nightmare. Our ads keep getting rejected and the
average cost-per-click is around $0.5usd. Alas, we're not too experienced with
advertising.

I'll read more about buddypress (or similar, since our stack is mostly
Javascript), but it seems interesting!

Regarding Pornhub, we hope they're chill about us embedding their content,
after all it's still their iframe and they can place whatever ads they want
there. If not we'll remove it immediately, after all there are many other
sources of content.

~~~
stevenicr
your tag screen might be displaying what is most popular at the phub.. (not
100% sure) - but there are plenty of non-mainstream terms in there, and many
that will make people queezy and click away.. When you get mainstream traffic
you would keep more if you moved a bunch of those tag terms off the first
view.. no matter how popular [insert-taboo-term-here] is on phub - for your
visitors, it may not be helpful in finding a match, and may be something you
would not want to admit to a match or a web site..

'getting rejected' \- welcome to adult - we've been rejected by mainstream
portals and payment processors and more for some time now.. and even those
places that welcome you today or once did (cough ehem, tumblr) - don't count
on them for the future (ggl censors more and more ) -

I think it's important for adult stuff to make profiles everywhere possible so
that people will be able to search for you via other means when you are kicked
from place-A - they can know to look for you at place B (twitter)

phub and similar have always been chill about embeddding - it gets them more
ads running and data on users.. but their videos get taken down a lot by
copyright and other means on a regular basis..

some sites we had vids embedded for a couple years, 80% were replaced with
'this video no longer avail.." screens, which did still play ads for them :))

your ad dollars will probably go further on places like phub and similar
(trafficjunky, etc), which I imagine will be much cheaper. Every time we tried
G-ads they burned money fast and no one came back that clicked.. ymmv

------
tom_mellior
Interesting idea. I wonder when Pornhub would start complaining that you're
using their assets. Also, most of the clips were not displayed for me in
Firefox on Linux, or only half was shown. In Chromium the clips worked but the
rating buttons were weird.

Also, the profile of the pretty girl I "matched" with looks nice, but I'd bet
it's fake. Didn't try a reverse image search on her profile pic though.

~~~
pornradmin
I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about (we don't have that many users
right now) and she's pretty awesome! She is one of our first users, very
active on the site and even contacted us a few times through it :)

------
friendly_fren
This site will have even fewer women and more fake profiles than normal sites

------
magic_beans
Is this NSFW? I'm afraid to click.

~~~
pornradmin
To some extent, yeah...

